# Recommended video editing software?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

Because Movie Maker sucks in quality.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 27, 2008)

movie maker sucks at pretty much anything, but unfortunately there still seems to be a large software gap between crap made for bumbling idiots and ultra-expensive production stuff

what exactly are you looking to do?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

Something that is user-friendly but doesn't give sucky results.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jul 27, 2008)

Eevee said:


> movie maker sucks at pretty much anything, but unfortunately there still seems to be a large software gap between crap made for bumbling idiots and ultra-expensive production stuff



That's true.


Maybe look into Adobe Premiere Elements.


----------



## da-fox (Jul 27, 2008)

Adobe Premiere
Sony Vegas
Nero Vision
Ulead VideoStudio
CyberLink PowerDirector
Pinnacle


----------



## Aden (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm guessing that you're probably not on a Mac, but I prefer Final Cut Pro. It's also the primary editor that my school uses.


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Something that is user-friendly but doesn't give sucky results.



I find Sony Vegas to be really user friendly, the price is good but Windows only.


----------



## Aden (Jul 27, 2008)

Actually, if you're not looking for too many advanced things, you could pick up a Quicktime Pro license for $30. It's one of my favorite converters and simple editors, and it's fairly powerful and robust.

Just needs goddamn .avi support. *grumbles incoherently at Apple*


----------



## da-fox (Jul 27, 2008)

Aden said:


> Actually, if you're not looking for too many advanced things, you could pick up a Quicktime Pro license for $30. It's one of my favorite converters and simple editors, and it's fairly powerful and robust.
> 
> Just needs goddamn .avi support. *grumbles incoherently at Apple*



Uh.... why post that here???


----------



## Bambi (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd promote Roxio EMC Deluxe Suite 10; it's a good starter program and its done well for me. 

I would recommend a more professional and albeit _costly_ piece of software, but before you go leaping for something that screams quality, start simple and easy first. This is so you know what you want, what you can do, and what your limitations are in terms of graphical / media production.

www.youtube.com/user/nanapudden

Thar's my channel -- got some videos up (which I used Roxio for); buffering the rest of whatever comes to mind tonight.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

Who "buys" stuff these days? XD


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Who "buys" stuff these days? XD



:O I do 

To quote Jeff Atwood:


			
				Jeff Atwood said:
			
		

> As a person who has spent a significant part of his professional life getting paid to write software, I believe it's important for me to regularly pay for software, too. Our programmer salaries don't come from magical money trees. They come from customers laying down cold, hard cash for the software we've built.



So support those software vendors


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah yeah yeah I know. X3


----------



## Aden (Jul 28, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Uh.... why post that here???



Beeecaaaaauuuuuse...it's simple video editing software? And I'm recommending it?

:roll:


----------



## dietrc70 (Jul 28, 2008)

Bambi said:


> I'd promote Roxio EMC Deluxe Suite 10; it's a good starter program and its done well for me.
> 
> I would recommend a more professional and albeit _costly_ piece of software, but before you go leaping for something that screams quality, start simple and easy first. This is so you know what you want, what you can do, and what your limitations are in terms of graphical / media production.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to hear that worked for you.  I had EMC 9, and it was one of the most horrible programs I ever used.  The movie software crashed continually, and the MPEG2 filter kept deactivating.  I sure wasn't going to give them more of my money, but if 10 works, that's good to know.

Although if you want a whole burning/media suite, I would definitely go with Nero instead.


----------



## Landis (Jul 28, 2008)

I use Adobe Premiere 7.5 and pro because thats what I was trained with in college. Now that im looking for work in video editing after graduating I have noticed alot of companies want experience in final cut pro.


----------



## da-fox (Jul 28, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Who "buys" stuff these days? XD



Adobe "suggest" to take their free programs or downloaded program for your own personal use and for practice and learn how the program works. But if you start a business or something like that, its better to buy the program.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 28, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Who "buys" stuff these days? XD


presumably people who don't think it's hilarious and cool to flip off programmers

writing good software is fucking hard, and people who ask for cash in exchange for their effort deserve it just as much as anyone else

if you don't feel that it's worth $20, you are free to not use it

but don't steal it and then make LOL XD HAHAHA faces jesus christ


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 28, 2008)

I use Sony Vegas 5, but I'd suggest you BUY Sony Vegas 8


----------



## Hollud (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, if you're on a Mac, iMovie HD is the way to go. It's a bit more tricky to use than previous versions, but equally as powerful. In fact, there's a hint of Final Cut DNA in it.

For Windows, I guess you could consider Windows Movie Maker HD, but that only comes with select versions of Vista. I haven't tried it, but I'm hard-pressed to believe that WMM is better than iMovie.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 28, 2008)

VirtualDub is free and great for little things like converting to different formats, resizing, etc, though for making a movie from scratch with multiple clips, it's very lacking (that's not what it's for, though if you were determined enough, you could use it for that). It's not quite user-friendly, but very powerful.

There's also Jahshaka, which is a free, open-source video editor, available on all platforms. I haven't personally used this one, though.

Another is LiVES, which is Linux-based, but has a download for a LiveCD which you can boot into. I also haven't tried this one, either.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 29, 2008)

Eevee said:


> presumably people who don't think it's hilarious and cool to flip off programmers
> 
> writing good software is fucking hard, and people who ask for cash in exchange for their effort deserve it just as much as anyone else
> 
> ...



FULL ACK!
But 20 Dollars ( 12,76 EUR) for a GOOD video editing software?
WOW, where do I get it? I need one for a few machinimas, including some FX that don't look like they were from the 80's.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 29, 2008)

The Sony Vegas I am being comfortable with right now. I like it how it doesn't make the output file into crap.


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 29, 2008)

Runefox said:


> There's also Jahshaka, which is a free, open-source video editor, available on all platforms. I haven't personally used this one, though.
> 
> Another is LiVES, which is Linux-based, but has a download for a LiveCD which you can boot into. I also haven't tried this one, either.



I've tried them both(about a year ago) and found them somewhat unusable. For an OS alternative I recommend Open Movie Editor.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> I've tried them both(about a year ago) and found them somewhat unusable. For an OS alternative I recommend Open Movie Editor.


The reason I never talked about that one as a possibility is that it's Linux-only, which I assume we're talking about a Windows-based or at least Windows-supported program.


----------



## scarei_crow (Aug 1, 2008)

pinnicle studio worked ok, its a bit hard to use it though, and i didn't really get into it, but you might find it good, solong as you have the ram for it.


----------

